
Show HN: Gitalytics.com - Quicker Way to check someone's github profile - salsakran
Since everyone seems to be making a github application, I thought I'd share mine.<p>It's an aggregated view of all of a given person's github projects, as well as easyish lookups for linkedin/stackoverflow/hackernews. It attempts to determine both productivity (how much code did this person write?) as well as impact (did anyone care?)<p>I'd love any feedback, but go easy on the number of simultaneous searches as I'm trying to play nice by github's api limits.<p>check it -- http://www.gitalytics.com
======
simplify
clickable: <http://www.gitalytics.com>

------
jpenney
Not sure where it is getting PHP in my profile from - pretty sure I haven't
done any PHP! Link here: <http://www.gitalytics.com/user/detail/jamiepenney>

~~~
salsakran
Weird. Think you might have been on a commit that had a php in it?

Or maybe it knows that you secretly yearn to write wordpress plugins?;)

------
salsakran
Seems like I've already started to hit my quota on some requests. If you get
any weird errors, bookmark it and check back tomorrow. I'll work on getting my
account whitelisted as there seems to be some demand for this =)

~~~
whimsy
Ah. I was wondering why my profile didn't seem to ever get generated.

------
piotrSikora
Wow, finally a contributions page that isn't just prettified version of the
GitHub profile! Great job :)

Few notes:

\- there is no legend / description of scores in "Contribution Analysis",

\- "Contribution" column could use percentage bar in addition to raw numbers,

\- it would be nice to be able to sort by columns (IMHO 80% of contributions
to "mildly significant" project are more important than 1% of contributions to
"important" project).

~~~
salsakran
added the third suggestion. second two are in the works!

------
tsigo
I'm impressed that it picked up my contributions for which I no longer have
the forks in my profile. Is it actually crawling commit logs?

Seems neat.

~~~
salsakran
I've had to do a pretty unholy mix of things to actually find all projects
someone's contributed to. It crawls commit logs for some specific cases. I'm
not doing a direct analysis of the git graph (yet), but that's probably the
end state. If I can come up with a couple dozen machines.

------
yourcelf
The "contribution" percentages are a little funny. They certainly aren't based
on lines of code, or number of commits. How is that calculated? Feels weird
when you own a project and have done 99% of the work on it, and it says your
contribution is 50%.

~~~
salsakran
Can you give me a link to it to the repo in question? It should be the number
of commits. Was the initial master branch you used what you uploaded to
github? I'm curious as well ....

~~~
yourcelf
It appears that it just hadn't finished acquiring the data for the profile. It
grabbed a minor, outdated fork rather than the latest version. After some
time, it's caught up to the more central fork and more believable percentages.

~~~
yourcelf
URLs if it helps: <http://www.gitalytics.com/repo/detail/jakewins/olwidget> is
the repo it got first,
<http://www.gitalytics.com/repo/detail/yourcelf/olwidget> is the more central
that it eventually found.

------
asymptotic
Your site is currently unresponsive:
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.gitalytics.com>

I look forward to seeing it when it's up!

~~~
salsakran
Mongodb crashed overnight. Guess it's not webscale or something. It's up and
I'm trying to figure out what killed it.

------
andredieb
Is it me or it does not accept accents? I tried 'André' and server got sad.

~~~
salsakran
It seems to die on that. I'll look into it and roll out a fix as soon as the
traffic dies down a bit.

~~~
salsakran
awesome =/

seems like python's urllib doesn't do unicode encoding properly.

------
geuis
This is cool. Simple and immediately useful. I just realized I hadn't updated
my personal info on github so I just added name, location, etc. How long does
it take your system to re-cache from Github?

~~~
salsakran
Different parts have different latencies. The profile stuff is mainly directly
from github. Aggregations on contributions take a while however.

------
DiabloD3
<http://www.gitalytics.com/repo/detail/ukd1/DiabloMiner>

Apparently my project is owned by someone else. Who knew.

~~~
salsakran
well, to be precise, that _fork_ is owned by ukd1.I should clean up the
wording.

~~~
DiabloD3
<http://www.gitalytics.com/user/detail/Diablo-D3>

It doesnt seem to be linking to the main repo, mine

------
codenerdz
The initial search is pretty fast, are you going out to github api or do you
have crawlers that get all the data all the time?

------
pokoleo
Interesting: In my profile on the site, it says that I work mainly in c++. I
don't know c++.

